# FR: c'est / ce sont + pluriel



## katy-rev

<< La plupart des parents estiment que ce sont les garcons qui ont plus tendance a abandonner leurs etudes apres la troisieme.>>

Is it right to use 'ce sont' or should it be 'c'est' as 'les garcons' refers to a singular inclusive group.
Sorry if the answers obvious, but i wasn't sure!!
Thanks x


----------



## colibe

"ce sont" is good, because of "les" even if it refer on a group, "les" is plural


----------



## pieanne

"C'est les garçons" is a lower level of language


----------



## claire1027

*C'est des chats ou Ce sont des chats?*

Ces deux ne sont pas fausse? Pourquoi?

Est-ce qu'il faut "ces sont"? 

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## toutsebalance

Ces sont n'est jamais correct.

C'est un chat. - singulier (It is a cat.)

Ce sont des chats. - pluriel (They are cats.)

Il faut se rappeller de la conjugaison du verbe "etre." Est et sont sont les deux formes du troisieme personne- le singulier (est) et le pluriel (sont).  "Ce" c'est un pronom demonstratif, mais il faut l'elision avant la voyelle dans le singulier.

J'espere que cela vous aide!


----------



## Peter&Steven

[…] A noter aussi qu'en langage courant, on dirait aussi (bien malheureusement ma foi car ce n'est grammaticalement pas correct) "c'est des chats"


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur la structure : "C'est/Ce sont + pluriel + qui/que.. ".
Je me souviens d'avoir appris (si j'ai bonne mémoire) que même devant un nom pluriel, on devrait employer "C'est" dans cette structure (à cause de "qui/que")

Par exemple :
C'est les bleus que je veux et non pas les rouges.
*Ce sont les bleus que je veux et non pas les rouges.
/C'est les flics qui sont venus hier et pas Jean.
*Ce sont les flics qui sont venus hier et pas Jean.

(however, after reflecting on this, I am no longer sure that the second one sounds incorrect... or perhaps it is more correct than the first?)
Would the Francophones agree that "c'est + pluriel + qui/que" is better than "ce sont + pluriel + qui/que" or does the "ce sont + pluriel" rule apply as it normally would in other structures? (excluding the fact that "c'est + pluriel" is extremely common in oral French in other situations)

Thanks/Merci d'avance !


----------



## Brestoise

"C'est les bleus que je veux et non pas les rouges." is definitively gramaticaly incorrect. Never use it when writing. But yes, you can hear that quite frequently in casual talk.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Brestoise !

I was taking a French syntax class years ago, and I remember the professor saying something about how "C'est... que... " is used even if what follows is plural (which I took to be a prescriptive description, but being linguistics, it was most likely descriptivist!). Perhaps it was just to simplify the grammar trees though/to better reflect spoken language.

Nobody would know of an exception to the rule: "C'est + singular" or "Ce sont + plural" then, would they? ie. a case where "C'est + plural" would be considered correct.. ? (other than les pronoms disjonctifs/toniques, some of the plural of which are accepted here by some, according to forum-goers)


----------



## janpol

"C'est nous qui sommes arrivés hier", "C'est vous qui avez chanté ?"
ce sont eux qui... > correct, ce sont nous / vous qui > incorrect


----------



## Maître Capello

There are a few cases where the singular is standard and not just colloquial:

• 1st and 2nd person plural pronouns as suggested by janpol:

_*c'est* nous, *c'est* vous, *c'est* nous qui payons, *c'est* vous que j'ai engagés_. (not: _ce sont nous/vous…_ )​• When the predicate is a list whose first item is singular (but the plural is usually also possible):

_*C'est* le succès et la richesse qui me motivent._ / _*Ce sont* le succès et la richesse qui me motivent._
La femme : _Qui a sonné à la porte ? — _Le mari : _*C'est* Marc et Isabelle._ / _*Ce sont* Marc et Isabelle._
On sonne et je demande à travers la porte : _Qui est-ce ?_ On me répond : _*C'est* Marc et Isabelle._ (In this case the plural would sound really odd.)​
• When talking about a quantity:

_*C'est* huit heures_. (not: _Ce sont huit heures_. )
_*C'est* dix kilos qu'il doit perdre._ / _*Ce sont* dix kilos qu'il doit perdre._​
• With a preposition:

_*C'est* à mes parents que je fais ce cadeau._ (not: _Ce sont à mes parents que je fais ce cadeau._ )​
See also the following threads:
FR: c'est moi/toi/lui/elle/nous/vous - ce sont eux/elles
FR: c'est/ce sont X et Y
FR: Ce à quoi je pense, c'est/ce sont (à) mes chats


----------



## iaatf

In english vacation is singular so I would say - "It is" and am therefore tempted to say "C'est" les vacances de printemps. But since vacation is plural in french should I say - "Ce sont" les vacances de printemps?
Thanks.


----------



## Yendred

"Ce sont les vacances de printemps" is the correct form.
Meanwhile, you will often hear "C'est les vacances de printemps", which is a colloquial/spoken language form, although it is incorrect.


----------



## saraguilera03

Bonjour,

J´ai une question concernant la mise en relief. Pourriez-vous me donner un coup de puce, s´il vous-plaît?

D´après certaines grammaires, on utilise CE SONT LES ENFANTS QUI...  plûtot à l´écrit et C´EST LES ENFANTS QUI... à l´oral, mais on fait de même avec d´autres structures de mise en relief? Par exemple, avec ce que/qui....c´est

Quelle serait la phrase correcte? Ce que j´aimais le plus c´étaient les enfants ou c´était les enfants? 

J´espère avoir bien exprimé ma question. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## HerbertX

saraguilera03 said:


> Bonjour,
> D´après certaines grammaires, on utilise CE SONT LES ENFANTS QUI...  plûtot à l´écrit et C´EST LES ENFANTS QUI..._ plutôt _à l´oral,
> Quelle serait la phrase correcte? Ce que j´aimais le plus c´étaient les enfants ou c´était les enfants?



A mon avis, "c'était" est incorrect dans le deuxième exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'*était* les enfants_ n'est pas plus faux que _c'*est* les enfants_. Il n'y a en effet aucune raison que le temps intervienne dans l'accord du verbe. Il faut seulement savoir que le singulier est généralement familier. Voir les messages précédents de ce fil.


----------

